# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Noob Log, Skordalia #14798

## Tsakonas1982

Entry 1
Μετα απο ενα μηνα μελετης+γκουγκλαρισματων αρχισαν οι ετοιμασιες μπας και γινουμε πελατες..απο εξοπλισμο κατεληξα (και αγορασα) 
->Compex wp54 SBC (Ikarus OS)
->Pacific wireless DC24 BP 24dB grid bandpass
->CM9+pigtail
->Dlink 3m LMR400 Nmale-Nfemale (ακομα τα κλαιω τα 27 αλλα ελα που δεν μου συναρμολογουσε κανεις 3μετρα RG213+κοννεκτορες Ν....)
->πλαστικα κουτια απο Πραξιτελους

εικαζω πως θα χρειαστει να βαλω "πλασματικες" απωλειες για να εκπεμψω νομιμα (η CM9 εχει ρυθμιση ισχυος στο σοφτγουερ 5-30...αυτο το 5 δεν ειναι db αφου η καρτα φτανει μαξ μεχρι 18db...ουτε αυτο το "override δεν καταλαβα τι κανει αλλα τοχω απενεργοποιημενο..η κεραια παλι εχει μια θεση για 15dbστο bracket αλλα δεν ξερω αν αυτο ρυθμιζει την απολαβη η ειναι απλα επειδη ολες οι κεραιες εχουν τα ιδια εξαρτηματα...

απτο μπαλκονι ειχα δοκιμασει με το απλο wifi του HP laptop να "σκαναρω) και ειχα "πιασει" τους κομβους 3267,3914,913,12033...3914 καταργηθηκε,913 ειναι φουλ απο πελατες οποτε we dont consider it,με 12033 επικοινωνησα και η εξυπηρετηση (ip+2-3 αποριες) ηταν αμεσοτατη (thanks panxan  ::   ::  οπως και απο 3267 (thanks thelaz!  ::  ::  )..στην ταρατσα δεν παιζει να εγκαταστησουμε κεραια,οποτε θα κανουμε οτι προσπαθεια μπορεσουμε απο το μπαλκονι απο οπου και βλεπουμε Ζωγραφου ...στα προχειρα σκαναρισματα θα επρεπε να ειχε φανει και ο 11169 αλλα μαλλον μας εμποδιζουν τα δεντρα του Λυκαβηττου...με τον 8949 δυστυχως ενω ειναι στα 200 μετρα αποσταση δεν υπαρχει απολυτως καμμια οπτικη επαφη....

----------


## jamesbond

θα ξανασηκώσο το AP και επειδή βλέπω ότι είμαστε φάτσα κάρτα δε νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα 
να συνδεθείς!

----------


## acoul

να έχεις τέτοια θέα και να μη μπορείς να τη χαρείς ... η ζωή είναι άδικη τελικά !!

----------


## panxan

Έκανες σκανάρισμα?
Τί έπιασες?

----------


## Tsakonas1982

Καλημερα σε ολους!Με προχειρο σκαναρισμα,εχοντας την κεραια στις 88μοιρες επιασα αρκετους κομβους..καλυτερο σημα ειδα με τον 3267 Laz (72% link quality -69db σημα)χωρις ναχω προσπαθησει με ρυθμισεις κλπ...αργοτερα σημερα θα δοκιμασω ευθυγραμμισεις κλπ..σιγα σιγα.....οποτε μελεταω αποστασεις-μοιρες κλπ....Επισης εχω ρυθμισει την καρτα στο μινιμουμ δυνατον αλλα δεν ξερω αν εκπεμπω νομιμα (το ερευνω βεβαια κ αυτο)στο σοφτγουερ εχει ρυθμιση για την CM9 απο 5 εως 30...Εγω την εχω στο 5...ξερει κανεις ποσο εκπεμπει εκει?γιατι αποτι ειδα εχω ελαχιστες απωλειες (ισα ισα 40ποντοι LMR240 της κεραιας +3μετρα LMR400)...Επισης αν με διαφωτιζε καποιος καλος awmnιτης για αυτο πουχω ρωτησει με την κεραια  :: ...
(Pacific wireless 24db grid,εχει για την στηριξη του φιντερ 2 τρυπες..στην πρωτη ,που ειναι και πιο μπροστα,γραφει 19,24 db,στην 2η-πισινη 15db...σημαινει οτι ετσι ρυθμιζω την απολαβη της κεραιας η ειναι απλα μαρκαρισμα του κατασκευαστη?

(υγ...τελικα δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο οσο φανταζομουν σαν εγχειρημα το awmn....)
υγ2:με το σκαναρισμα ειδα τουλαχιστον 7-8 κομβους του awmn ...δεν περιμενα ναχω τετοια οπτικη επαφη..και μου ανοιξε απο τωρα η ορεξη για "αναβαθμιση" στο μελλον...ορεγομαι και το διαμερισμα απο πανω πουχει καλυτερη θεα απο μενα και πιο πολυ χωρο για κεραιες κλπ....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

καλά νέα! μακάρι να το δεις ζεστά για κόμβο κορμού. η περιοχή που βρίσκεσαι είναι στρατηγικής σημασίας για το AWMN.

----------


## panxan

> ...καλυτερο σημα ειδα με τον 3267 Laz (72% link quality -69db σημα)χωρις ναχω προσπαθησει με ρυθμισεις κλπ...αργοτερα σημερα θα δοκιμασω ευθυγραμμισεις κλπ..σιγα σιγα.....


Οπότε μια και έγινες πελάτης στον TheLaz θα πάρεις ΙΡ από αυτόν. Πρέπει όμως να το δηλώσεις και στο wind.
Welcome on board

----------


## Tsakonas1982

χωρις να πειραξω τιποτα,παω το μεσημερι να "παιξω" και βλεπω να πιανει μετα βιας (30%-90) τον 3267 και κανα 2 δικτυα της περιοχης..ενω το πρωι επιανε τουλαχιστον 30 δικτυα (εκ των οποιων μιν 5 του awmn)...μαλλον θα λυγισε ελαφρα προς τα κατω...  ::   ::  ....ill fix it....

----------


## Tsakonas1982

τελικα πανω απο 72% λινκ quality+ -70(αντε -69 ,θορυβος -95) σημα δεν μπορω να δω στο εν λογω ΑΡ...εχω ελπιδες συνδεσης?

edit...tweak makes perfect ...

----------


## Tsakonas1982

τελικα κατι καναμε με ευθυγραμμισεις κεραιας κλπ...μενει το routing εδω...και φαινεται πιο δυσκολο αποτι ειχα φανταστει...μου δωσε σαμπνετ+default gateway ο κομβουχος+dns...το SBC ειναι συνδεδεμενο στο μοντεμ ρουτερ...εχω βαλει σε πισι+router 10αρες Ips απο αυτο το subnet...

αρωτηξις...στις ρυθμισεις της καρτας δικτυου του pc εχω βαλει default gateway το ρουτερ μου...και για default gateway στο sbc εχω βαλει αυτο που εδωσε ο κομβουχος...σωστα η χανω κατι?
στο sbc εχω δημιουργησει ενα bridge ,το ethernet interface του με το wireless interface του...στο bridge εχω δωσει ip απτο subnet που λεγαμε..ενω στα ethernet κ wireless interface του τοχω αφησει κενο...σωστα η λαθος αυτο?στο PTP IP address που λεει πρεπει να δωσω κατι?μου χρησιμευει σε κατι αυτο?

υγ αν εχει καποιος ΕΖ3/ΕΖ4 /COMPEX WP54 κατι με Icarus λειτουργικο τελος παντων θα με καταυποχρεωνε αν μουδινε τα φωτα του...

edit :: k εκανα ενα βηματακι παραπερα...καταλαβα οτι στο ιντερφεης ethernet βαζω το ΙΡ range+to subnet mask (255.255.255.x) και στο wireless interface το ΙΡ και το subnet του κομβου...και αυτα τα δυο ναχουν bridge μεταξυ τους...τι αλλα πρεπει να κανω???

----------


## TheLaz

Έχεις email που σου λύνει όλες τις απορίες....(ελπίζω δηλαδή)

Γιατί καρντιά μου το bridgαρες ? Τι έχεις να κερδίσεις ? 
Γιατί κάνεις τη ζωή σου δύσκολη χωρίς λόγο ?  ::  

Anyway, επειδή σε τελική ανάλυση δικός σου είναι ο κόμβος  ::  αν θέλεις 
να bridgάρεις τα interfaces πες μου να το γυρίσω και από την πλευρά μου.

Λαζ.

----------


## acoul

έστω μια πανοραμική να μας τρέχουν τα σάλια ... ?? ο thelaz θέλει άλλες πανοραμικές να του τρέχουν τα σάλια ... γουάηντ άνγκελ !!

----------


## fengi1

> η περιοχή που βρίσκεσαι είναι στρατηγικής σημασίας για το AWMN.


οντως καποιες περιοχες βρισκονται πισω σε αναπτυξη κυριως σε ΑΡ ωστε νεοι κομβοι να συνδεθουν αρχικα ως client.
Μια τετοια ειναι εκει που βρισκεται ο κομβος makaras - # 9627 . Αν σηκωναν οι ΒΒ κομβοι και κανα ΑΡ καλα θα ηταν.

----------


## acoul

> Μια τετοια ειναι εκει που βρισκεται ο κομβος makaras - # 9627 . Αν σηκωναν οι ΒΒ κομβοι και κανα ΑΡ καλα θα ηταν.


το πιάσαμε το υπονοούμενο !!

----------


## Tsakonas1982

Laz χιλια ευχαριστω φιλε,τελικα τα καταφερα!!!link quality 72% signal -68 ...την πιο πολλη ωρα ειναι κολλημενο ομως στο 1 MBps...ειναι θεμα σηματος?η φταιει που ειχα πειραξει κατι ρυθμισεις στο Receive window των windows για οπτιμιζατιον (και καλα) της DSL (και αυτη 1 ειναι,οποτε ειχα ρυθμισει αναλογη τιμη βαση ενος online οδηγου)......

τωρα ποσταρω απο την ασυρματη συνδεση...  ::  ...

----------


## TheLaz

Χαίρομαι που τα κατάφερες  ::   ::   ::  
Υποθετω πως εννοείς ότι κλειδώνει στο 1 Mbps οπότε δεν έχει σχέση με layer 4 TCP settings

Είναι λίγο πιο πολυπλοκο από το φταίει αυτό ή το άλλο...π.χ. μπορεί για μια στιγμή
να έχει κίνηση = πολύ θόρυβο = κακή ποιότητα, μπορεί να τρως θόρυβο από κάτι κοντινό σου,
μπορεί το ίδιο να παίζει και με εμένα, μπορεί μπορεί μπορεί....  ::  Μην ξεχνάς ότι η μπάντα
των 2.4 δεν είναι και ότι πιο καθαρό υπάρχει.

Αστο λίγο καιρό να έχεις πιο συνολική εικόνα.

Λαζ.

----------


## Tsakonas1982

ωραιιαααα...γυρω στο απογευμα εκτοξευεται στα 2Mbps και κατα τα χαραματα ειδα 4Mbps...απορια τωρα...για να εχω και ιντερνετ και awmn ταυτοχρονα θελω static route...ολα καλα ,την προσθετω στα win με route add -p 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 10.x.x.x (Lan Ip του SBC μου) και δουλευουν ολα ΟΚ...το SBC ειναι συνδεδεμενο στο μοντεμ ρουτερ και επισης στο μοντεμ ρουτερ ειναι συνδεδεμενο και το pc..το μοντεμ ρουτερ μου εχει στατικ ρουτινγκ και παω να του βαλω : destination IP:10.0.0.0 subnet mask :255.0.0.0 gateway:Lan Ip του SBC Hop count:1 αλλα δεν το δεχεται και βγαζει invalid...καμμια ιδεα?

----------

